

Ask HN: What do you use to save and read articles and content? - yzzxy

I&#x27;ve recently found myself repeatedly in the position of wishing to save articles, documents, and free books I find online for later reading, but a lack of a central repository makes the prospect of returning to them difficult.<p>I&#x27;ve considered several options:<p>- Some tool that extracts content and puts a document into a single format eg. PDF, Markdown, ePub
- &quot;Save for later&quot; tools in web browsers &#x2F; OSs
- Evernote or similar
- A folder that is synced with dropbox, Drive, etc...<p>Essentially my goal is to save content, mainly text but also images and possibly video content, to a central place in the cloud that I can access it later in a clean, unobtrusive manner (without ads, source formatting, etc.) for later reading or reference.<p>I&#x27;d be interested to hear what approaches other people use.
======
gk1
There are tons of solutions for this. Instapaper, Evernote, email, browser
bookmarks, ...

Personally, last year I finally accepted the fact that I probably won't ever
read 99% of what I'm saving for later. If I see something I think I'll want to
reference in the future, I email it to myself and tag it appropriately. But
before I do even that, I ask myself: Is this something I can find on Google
within a few minutes? If the answer is yes, then there's no point in saving
it.

------
jhwhite
I use Instapaper to save blog posts and articles to read later.

------
taigeair
send to kindle extension

------
rsa
evernote

